# Lobster & Shrimp Ravioli in a sherry and basil rosé cream sauce



## Recipes Make Magic (Jan 12, 2020)

*Here`s the recipe for you Andy, and anyone else who would care to try it:*



*Recipe for Shrimp Ravioli with a Sherry/Basil Rose Cream Sauce:*


*Note:  It's the same recipe I use to make lobster/shrimp ravioli filling - simply omit the diced lobster if you want shrimp only filling. Otherwise, the filling is 50/50 small dice pieces of cooked shrimp and lobster.*


*The Ravioli Pasta*


*I'm assuming you will use a hand crank or other pasta machine to roll out the pasta dough sheets to  say, the first or the 2nd thinnest setting - and use a food processor to knead, then rest, the dough using a normal ingredient base of:  2 & 1/4 cups of flour, 2 large eggs, a pinch of salt, 1/3 cup water, & 1 Tbspn. of olive oil -  which should be sufficient to make 5 to 6 dozen ravioli, shaped the way you like them ( e.g. square, round, crescent-shaped; or hat/navel-shaped, as in tortelloni).*


*The Filling:*


*- If/when using only shrimp or prawns - I like to use jumbo prawns - 16-20 to the lb. - a bag of 300 grams - or approx. 2/3 lb. - will yield 12 or 13 large prawns - ample for this recipe when cooked, cooled, and diced up to about the size of a lady's small finger nail  &  1/4" or so in thickness.*


*Adjust the number accordingly if using smaller shrimp - e.g. if the shrimp are roughly 1/2 the size of the large prawns I mentioned - then 2 dozen smaller shrimp should do nicely.*


*If making a lobster/shrimp combination, use 6 cooked (boiled or steamed for 2-3 minutes) and then cooled jumbo prawns, along with meat of  2-3 small lobster tails (again, meat only boiled or steamed, and diced similarly to the shrimp.*


*Place the seafood dice into a bowl and add the following - then mix all well together:*


*- 1 small shallot, finely diced, then first sauteed in butter to soft/sweated stage, and cooled*


*- 2/3 of a small 250 gram plastic tub of ricotta cheese -   say 150 grams or so*


*- 1/3 cup finely grated parmesan or romano cheese*


*- 1/4 cup whipping cream, or other cream *


*- 1 beaten egg*


*- 1/2 tspn. fine grated lemon zest*


*- 1 tspn. each of  finely chopped parsley and green onion (green portion only) *


*- Pinch of each of nutmeg, sugar, salt & pepper*


*- Couple of dashes of hot sauce (optional)*



*The resulting mixture should be quite moist, but hold well together - not be mushy. If overly wet, add more cheeses - & if not moist enough, add some milk or more heavy cream .*


*When filling the prepared pasta ravioli cut into the desired shape - either covered squares or rounds of pillows of approx. 2"-2.5" in size, or folded over rounds to make crescent shapes, use  an approximate 1" round 'glob' quantity of filling.*


*I've found that it's easiest to cut (use a roller pizza cutter) each sheet of thinly rolled out pasta lengthwise, to produce 2 lengths of dough of similar size - i.e. around 2" or so wide X approx. 14"-15" or more in length.*


*You can then place a number of (suitably sized amounts) of filling portions along the length of one sheet piece section, spaced about 1" or slightly more apart - then brush- moisten both sides of the full outside length of the pasta section, as well as between each bare portion of  dough between the filling amounts, with an egg/water slurry mix, over top of which you then place the other similar 2" wide length of dough, and press down around & between each filled portion to remove air and seal all the edges.*


* Then cut into squares with a pizza cutter, and crimp the dough edges with the end tines of a fork.*


*Note:  Before adding to the finished sauce for serving,  any number of ravioli pasta pieces should be boiled in salted water for 6-8 minutes to a desired doneness (when all pieces have floated to the top of the water & stayed there for a couple of minutes,  it's basically done) after which the ravioli pieces should be strained and set aside, to be placed in the finished heated sauce below for serving. *


*Any of the uncooked/temporarily unused ravioli pieces may be frozen for later usage.*


** Reserve say, a 1/2 cup of the pasta water to add one T a t a time to the ravioli sauce as it simmers & reduces somewhat, to return it to a fairly thin consistency just before adding in the cooked ravioli pieces.*


*The Sauce:*


*The quantity of sauce which the following recipe produces should be sufficient to accommodate 2 servings of the ravioli - i.e. suggest approx. 24 ravioli pieces, or around a dozen or so per person for a meal.*


*The sauce should not be too thick -  but about the consistency of a 'thin-ish' gravy.*


*- Start the sauce by adding a couple of T's of O.O. to a fairly wide skillet. *


*- Heat up and add 1 small finely diced shallot to saute for a couple of minutes to soften -*


*-  Then add 1 or 2 finely diced garlic cloves & simmer for a minute.*


*- Turn up the heat, and add 1/2 cup each of white wine and chicken broth, mixed with 1/3 cup of dry sherry, into which you've added approx. 1/2 tspn. of grated lemon zest, and perhaps a few threads of saffron if you have it available. Simmer to reduce by about 50%.*


*- Whisk in 1 heaping T of tomato sauce, or 1/2  tspn. tomato paste*


*- Then add 1/4 cup finely grated parmesan or romano cheese - & whisk in to melt*


*- Add in 1 tspn. of finely chopped parsley, and 4-6 finely chopped fresh basil leaves ( cut into slivers)*


*- Finally, whisk in 1/3 cup of heavy (whipping) cream *


*- Finish by adding  a bit of salt & pepper to taste, along with a pinch of sugar, &  a  few drops of hot sauce, or  a few red pepper flakes.*


** This is when you may want to add some reserved pasta water to achieve a desirable consistency before adding the previously set aside ravioli pieces to reheat in the sauce before serving.*


*Note: *

* A quick & easy alternative option to making the sauce above, which tastes  every bit as good, is to buy a ready-made brand-name, or generic, rosé pasta sauce - which usually comes in a 10 ounce plastic container - approx. 1 & 1/4 cups. *


*Heat this sauce in a skillet to which you add a 1/4 cup of sherry & simmer for a bit to cook off the alcohol before whisking in a 1/2 cup of  50% milk & heavy cream mix;  several cut up fresh basil leave slivers,  some lemon zest, fresh parsley, and a few red pepper flakes,  same as per the recipe above.*


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks, RMM. Much appreciated.


----------



## cookiecrafter (Dec 29, 2022)

This recipe looks interesting.  Has anyone tried it?  Just wondering which to go with lobster or shrimp?


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 29, 2022)

I don't make this recipe, but have made both lobster and shrimp ravioli.  Both are great.  I don't use cheese though as i feel it covers up/mutes the taste of the expensive seafood too much.  I use a light bechemel as a binder.

The sauce does look interesting.  I usually make a roasted red bell, shallot, white wine, shrimp or lobster stock (quick stock made from whichever i am using) sauce.  I may try adding sherry and/or saffron next time i make the above.


----------

